# Security



## TxBuilder (Mar 19, 2006)

What security measures you have taken to secure your family and property?

Sensored flood lights, reinforced door frames, security fences or plants, etc., etc.

Curious to know what measures others take.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 19, 2006)

The nieghborhood watch (UNPOSTED) works around here .We have some old timers that sit and putter around all day.Then come over to give up who was where and why!!!
Security at my house used to be my rotty until he passed at 14 years.Great dog with kids..When he was with them or the neighborhood kids no strangers came around.If they did he was good he would hold keep them where they stood.As for those pesky salesmen...........
Now its my guns.. hope I never have to do it.
And everthing is insured to the max if its worth anything. This is a rider on my tools for my construction business.You pay extra guy's.
If we go on vacation one of my friends uses the house, parties im sure.
My feeling is if I pay an alarm company, I could just as easily save that cash for when I do get robbed. At $35 a month...in 5 years thats $2100.I have never been broken into, mabey that would change if it happens.
I did install a personal alarm system for the house. Very audible but not connected to the stations. If it goes off I will be ready!!!

Time to get another dog for the boys......

Always lurking.....


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 21, 2006)

Personal alarms to me just seem like a false sense of security and a hassle.

IMO dogs are your best bet. I have a MinPin & German Shepherd. Between them I always know if someone is on my property.

Not much crime around here but I've upgraded the locks and installed a privacy fence just incase.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey there TX,
I'm with you on the dogs... Man's best friend.....burgler nightmare!!
The only reason I have for the personal alarm system for the house is not for when I am away, but for at night when Everyone is asleep.This way there are no "suprises" in the middle of the night.
If someone comes into my house at any time I hear a beep...Then I investigate. Imagine their suprise when it's 2 am also and the alarm is going and no one is home. 

Any deterent is a help.
InspectorD


----------



## TnAndy (May 2, 2006)

House way back from the road.....gate with gate opener...2 large dogs...carefully cultivated reputation for pulling an AR-15 on uninvited "guests". 

Seems to have worked fine for 25 years....never had a thing bothered and couldn't even tell you where the key to the front door is.


----------



## Square Eye (May 8, 2006)

Subject to false alarms when racoons stumble onto the property.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 9, 2006)

I got a steel door, in front, and a door with a large window in the back...(go figure, eh?)...

A really loud collie that barks if ANYTHING is moving out side...
(My Wifes alarm for the mailman and UPS Man...LOL!)

Rifles, shot guns, and pistols, and all other manner of accutraments and entrapments ...

Good neighbors who know if anything or anyone has been around my house.  A brother in law down the street, who can see everything on the other side, that the good neighbor cant see!  

Reputation for being a nut with a gun... (Used to go rabbit hunting in the neighborhood with a BB Pistol...they didnt know what I was carrying!)...

Being retired, mostly always home, so, lets hope that they dont scare me in the middle of the night, and I dont have to scare them either

Just my two cents for what its worth, and a wee bit extra for the collection plate

Jesse


----------

